# project: 60



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

alright so ive seen alot of planted tanks, now im just in love with them. I decided to start my first planted tank. For the last couple weeks ive read alot about planted aquariums but still a little confused...i wanted to ask everyone how difficult it was for you when you started your *FIRST* planted tank(that includes you dippy haha)?

so i took alot of notes, and this is what i decided to go with my 48x15x17

*soon to buy:*
filteration: xp3
substrate : 2 bags of turface pro league(grey) any opinions on this?
light: 48" coralife fixture 2x65w with 2 6700k bulbs (little over 2wpg)
pressurized co2 with custom REX regulator
diy external inline co2 reactor
ferts: will be purchased by greywatson
plants :









most of these plants require med. to high light i believe but i really like them
didiplis diandra
alternanthera reineckii
echinodorus uruguayensis
hemianthus callitrichoides
microsorum pteropus
sagittaria subulata
eleocharis parvula
glossostigma elatinoides
hemianthus micranthemoides
rotala rotundifolia
ludwigia sp. cuba

any suggestions welcomed


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on taking the plunge!

When I made an attempt at a planted tank for the first time, I failed miserably. This was about 2 years ago. The only reason I failed at it is because I did absolutley no research and I knew very little about plants I just decided to go for it.

But I don't think that's going to happen with you. You look very prepared. Good for you for doing your homework and finding out exactly what you will need. I don't think you will have any major problems.

My second attempt is there in my avatar. As you can see, I didn't fail this time :laugh: 
Good luck with your planted setup and be sure to post pics when it's started.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

SNAKEBITE said:


> alright so ive seen alot of planted tanks, now im just in love with them. I decided to start my first planted tank. For the last couple weeks ive read alot about planted aquariums but still a little confused...i wanted to ask everyone how difficult it was for you when you started your *FIRST* planted tank(that includes you dippy haha)?
> 
> so i took alot of notes, and this is what i decided to go with my 48x15x17
> 
> ...


- plant heavily to begin with
- be patient for growth
- be observant of water params, co2 etc..
- catch problems before they get worse

are you going to keep fish in the tank? if so what kind?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i plan on keeping my S. sanchezi in there...but if he decides to mess things up im giving him up boot. I see alot of planted tanks with school of tetras, are they for looks or to keep the water param. stable? i thought in my head maybe a school of tetra wont drop as much load to mess up the water param. compared to a predatory fish? i dont know im just guessing


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Its easier to keep a solitary serra in a planted tank then reds....so you should be fine. I keep my sanchezi in a planted and he doesnt destroy anything.

As far as the tetras...they look great and provide nitrate


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

i knew it had to do something with nitrates but i didnt want to sound stupid haha

so im running a little over 2wpg, am i only able to run low light plants?
anyone experienced with turface substrate

note. ill be starting this project after returning from my vacation on the 26th of this month, im leaving on monday(3/12) so id like to ask as much questions possible before starting


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

With 2wpg, you should be able to grow low to medium light plants and some hearty medium high light plants
Especially if you are going to use CO2. Anything over 2wpg is dangerously close to with out a doubt needing it.
I've heard good things about Turface.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> With 2wpg, you should be able to grow low to medium light plants and some hearty medium high light plants
> Especially if you are going to use CO2. Anything over 2wpg is dangerously close to with out a doubt needing it.
> *I've heard good things about Turface.*












so will my choice of plants thrive in my 2wpg tank?
also i see you've grown dwarf hairgrass...will hairgrass and glossotigma be hard to grow with 2wpg?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hairgrass will grow very slow with 2wpg, and I think glosso is right out, if ya know what I mean


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> hairgrass will grow very slow with 2wpg, and I think glosso is right out, if ya know what I mean


Sorry I don't dippy haha...really fast growth rate?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I meant I don't think 2wpg will work at all with glosso, it likes tons of light


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

dippy you had my hopes up!!









maybe it could grow but really really slow with my wpgs...glosso and hair grass require i think about 3 wpg. when you said i could grow it, i already had my tank aquascaped already. i wanted to mix rotala rotundifolia/nanjenshan with glosso, i guess i cant now


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

It will just grow up instead of along the substrate. And the bottoms might rot out every couple weeks. BTW, Rotala nanjenshan isn't an easy grower. 
If you get it going good, it should grow moderately fast, but not until it gets adjusted to your setup. Sometimes it is finicky
hairgrass might do ok, so you should be on the money with the water column or it might not work right..


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

Ceratophyllum demersum,Rotala rotundafolia,Bacopa caroliniana,Bacopa australis,Myriophyllum mattogrossense,Hygrophila difformis

these were going to my basic stem plants when i started...since rotala is out of the picture because i know the water wont be on the money any beginners plants i should go with?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Rotala rotundafolia will be just fine. Every plant you mentioned should do good


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Rotala rotundafolia will be just fine. Every plant you mentioned should do good












ill be out of town for a couple weeks so when i get back on the 26th of this month i will start my tank and post pictures


----------

